# Aufgabe ( Ziehung der Lottozahlen: Z06)



## Rabih (15. Mai 2006)

Ich muss ein Programm zur Ziehung der Lottozahlen (1, …, 49) mit den folgenden Funktionen :
• Bedienungshinweis
• Lottozahl durch fortwährendes Zählen mit Zählstopp bei
Betätigung von beliebiger Taste durch Anwender ziehen,
• weitere fünf Zahlen nach dem gleichen Verfahren ziehen,
bei doppelten Zahlen die Ziehung wiederholen bis sechs
verschiedene Zahlen vorhanden sind,
•Taste F1:
Zählen anhalten, Bildschirm löschen, Hilfe zur Bedienung
des Programms anzeigen, weiter mit beliebiger Taste.
• Zusatzzahl ziehen und anzeigen,
• alle gezogenen Zahlen in der Reihenfolge der Ziehung anzeigen,
• Ausgabe aller Zahlen in aufsteigender Reihenfolge; Zusatzzahl
nicht einreihen, sondern gesondert ? in eckigen
Klammern (brackets) eingeschlossen ? ausgeben,
• Taste F12:
Zählen stoppen, Bildschirm löschen, Information zu Version
und Entwickler anzeigen, weiter mit beliebiger Taste.
Ich hab versucht diese Aufgabe zu lösen und immer bei der Tasten-Funktion gescheitert  ich hoffe das eine von euch ahnung hat.
Danke im Vorraus


----------

